# 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*12V-VR6 Oil Pan Installation*

*You will need:*
Oil Pan 
5mm hex bit 
16mm socket 
19mm socket 
Socket driver 
Socket extension 
Oil drain pan
Silicone Oil Pan Sealant ( i recommend OEM or McKanica MAX - Grey color.)
*Optional:*
New Oil Filter 
New Oil











*Step One: *
If you’re lucky enough to have oil left in your oil pan, you’ll need to drain it. You may want to re-use the oil you drain out if its not super old, or put new oil in when you’re done.

The oil drain bolt on the rear-facing side of the oil pan. Use a 19mm socket/wrench to remove the bolt and drain the oil into the oil drain pan. Be sure to have the drain pan in place before you start to loosen the bolt. 











*Step Two:* 
While you’re waiting for the oil to drain, remove the vacuum reservoir bracket which is bolted to the oil pan with two 5mm hex bolts.











*Step Three:*
Once all the oil is drained (i recommend letting every drip of oil drain out to prevent a mess later), you’ll remove the 5mm hex bolts around the oil pan. There are a total of 26 of them. I used a socket driver to loosen them, then a ratchet screwdriver to remove the screws. 










You may need a socket extension to get to the bolts on the drivers side of the pan. 




















*Step Four:*
Three 16mm bolts are the last bolts holding the pan in place. Two are on the drivers side, and one is on the back side. 





























*Step Five:*
Lastly, there is a heat protector bolted to the oil pan. Remove it. 











*Step Six:*
The oil pan will not just fall off – its held on by the sealant. I gave mine a few taps with a rubber mallet and it fell right off. This is probably the messiest part of the install, as oil will be dripping out of the engine onto your garage floor. I used super absorbent oil towels to keep stuff clean. 










mmm… VR6 internals:











Place your oil drain pan under the engine to keep things clean. Take the old oil pan out and dispose of it.










New Pan/Old Pan:











*Step Seven:*
Prep the new oil pan for installation. Put a bead of sealant in the tracks which are there for the sealant. 



















Spread the sealant out evenly on the lip of the pan. 










I then put another bead around the lip










Let the pan/sealant sit for about 10-15 minutes to cure. Go get a beer. 


*Step Eight:*
Install the new oil pan – all done. I (and the sealant company) recommend letting the oil pan cure for another 10-12 hours before use. I’d take their word for it. You’ll also need to put oil back into the engine – I’d do that now. You may also want to take the time to change the oil filter if you’re putting new oil into the engine. :thumbup:

_*Disclaimer: *Don't screw your car up doing this. If you're not comfortable doing it, leave it to a professional. With that being said, I am not a mechanic and this was not a hard DIY. If you can change your car's oil, you should be able to do this. This website, and I are not responsible for damage done to your vehicle while undertaking this DIY. This oil pain swap was done on a 2000 Jetta VR6. I cannot speak to differences between model years - although its my understanding that all 12 valve VR6s will be the same procedure._


----------



## 2razor2 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (allroad_audisport)*

Thanks for the writeup!!
Why did you replace your oil pan--?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

cracked it on a gas fill cap at a gas station... was leaking about 1qt of oil per week


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

i replaced my oil pan 3 times now i got a skid plate i can change these things in like 10 mins now its like a part of a oil change for me


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (2razor2)*

I guess that a mkiv pan, we dont have those sexy baffles. Shame it's not made of steel....


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (vdubjb)*

I have changed mine like 3 time already. Next time I brake mine I am putting a steel one on the car.


----------



## ChristianVR6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (raddo)*

Hello,
can you please give me the part# of the heat shield which bolted to the pan?
Chris


----------



## modular182 (May 15, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (allroad_audisport)*

First off….. you rule. Thanks for doing this. Question though…. If you have over 120K miles on your VR6 and you had the money to blow do you think it would be a good idea to replace your oil pump while you have the pan off? How much more work would this take?
Mod


----------



## Roanzz (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (modular182)*

Nothing related to the oilpan at all... My MKIII is old enogh to have the steel one stock.
Buuuuuuuuut, Are those really slick looking jackstands or are you using two slick looking bottle jacks.


----------



## 2razor2 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Roanzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roanzz* »_Buuuuuuuuut, Are those really slick looking jackstands or are you using two slick looking bottle jacks.

They look an awful lot like jackstands, you can see the adjustment pin in the center. Very sexy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (2razor2)*

Good write up bro...


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (allroad_audisport)*

how has the skid plate been working out?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Roanzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roanzz* »_Buuuuuuuuut, Are those really slick looking jackstands or are you using two slick looking bottle jacks.

they're jack stands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (modular182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular182* »_do you think it would be a good idea to replace your oil pump while you have the pan off?


eh.. hard to say.. if you think you can get another 20,000+ outta the pump i'd say leave it.. but as you can see the oil pan needs to come off anyway,.. if you haev money to burn, why not replace it?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

i might need to do something like this if i dont hurry up and get a skid plate


----------



## Twhitey10 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

You don't have the post with the pics still by chance do ya?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Twhitey10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twhitey10* »_You don't have the post with the pics still by chance do ya?

pics rehosted and back up. sorry about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

all i can see is the red x's


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_all i can see is the red x's
















figuring it out


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

hi. the pics dont work. are they anywhere i can see?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (anthony_g)*

for some reason my site is messed up right now.. i'm working on getting them back up. bear with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rider_X (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

any progress with the pics?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Rider_X)*









fell by the wayside ... if you would like, email me (address in profile) and i'll email you the pics.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

pics are being stupid again.. going to have to re-host. 
Brad


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

Hi - am going to be replacing my oil pan over the holiday. However as I was laying out my tools according to your DIY post, I realized that the 5 mm hex socket I have won't fit into the deep opening that houses a couple of the 5 mm bolts. Also the 5 mm hex socket bit I bought doesn't seem to come apart to allow me to use just the 5 mm hex bit alone w/ a ratchet screwdriver or extension.
Where can I get just a 5 mm hex bit that isn't part of a socket?


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Miles267)*

mk3 pans dont require sealent.. they should be put together with a new, *dry* oem gasket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ihatecarinsurance (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (sparkalot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkalot* »_mk3 pans dont require sealent.. they should be put together with a new, *dry* oem gasket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Should i replace the gasket every time i replace the pan?


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (sparkalot)*

mine came from factory with no gasket, just factory white sealant. Tried using a gasket w/ silicone sealer - leaked like sob. The factory "oil sump" sealant is a fast - cure sealer and its the shizznit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Northren vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northren vr6* »_mine came from factory with no gasket, just factory white sealant. Tried using a gasket w/ silicone sealer - leaked like sob. The factory "oil sump" sealant is a fast - cure sealer and its the shizznit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can testify to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you use the rubber gasket from VW, it may leak. If you use the rubber gasket with sealant, it WILL leak.
-Nick


----------



## kuyajlo (May 24, 2006)

anyone got suggestions on a 1.8t passat? i cracked my oil pan as well 2 hours i got my GIAC reflash.... anything i should be looking forward to? or tips?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (kuyajlo)*

pictures restored. finally. 
Brad


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I go through oil pans like I change my underwear.... Once a month and only when stuff is leaking.
But seriously, this is a pretty basic repair. I have done many oil pans in the middle of parking lots with a flashlight and basic tools.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

I am about to do mine... im going to roll with the MK3 steel one. 12V FTW!!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Scurvy Bandit)*

yeah, i went thru 3 when i had my MkIV


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yeah, i went thru 3 when i had my MkIV









At one point I was doing them about once a week on my G60. But that is what happens when you are low. You gotta pay to play


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

Very nice DIY write up. Very clean oil pan interior. How often did you change your oil on the damaged oil pan and what type of oil?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (Peter Badore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Badore* »_How often did you change your oil on the damaged oil pan and what type of oil? 

Elf 5W-40, every 5k or so.


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

-question-
notice the sealant that has been squeezed out and is hanging between the pan and the engine...a fair amount of sealant is sitting on the other side of the pan waiting to fall in and get recirculated through the engine. is this even possible? i imagine that the sealant would collect at the bottom of the pan and it would not be a problem but i'm just curious.


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (VR6 Seige)*

i was told to never use sealent on a oil pan by a VW mechanic. havent used it on any of my oil pans done a few and haven't had a problem. Just some food for thought, gasket should be enough.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (vdubstreets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstreets* »_i was told to never use sealent on a oil pan by a VW mechanic. havent used it on any of my oil pans done a few and haven't had a problem. Just some food for thought, gasket should be enough.

Mk4 Oil pan doesn't use a gasket. It uses sealant


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (vdubstreets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstreets* »_i was told to never use sealant on a oil pan by a VW mechanic.

whoever told you that is wrong. theres an OEM sealant part number that goes along with the oil pan. Mk3 oil pans, this is correct, only use the gasket, but mk4 pans require sealant. Unless your VW mech knows more than the VW factory mechanics?


----------



## ems01jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_-question-
notice the sealant that has been squeezed out and is hanging between the pan and the engine...a fair amount of sealant is sitting on the other side of the pan waiting to fall in and get recirculated through the engine. is this even possible? i imagine that the sealant would collect at the bottom of the pan and it would not be a problem but i'm just curious. 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
seems like some hunks of wet/dry gasket maker could end up in your oil pan, how is that handled, or is it handled?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (ems01jetta)*

i've never heard of this being an issue. once silicone is try, its pretty stubborn when it comes to breaking off. 
Brad


----------



## aquanutz (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank god I came across this today. I was scheduled to have mine replaced tomorrow... was going to cost me over $500 to do so. Now I'm just going to do it myself.
I'm just a little scared, I've never even changed my own oil before... Oh well, it looks easy and you've got to start somewhere. Thanks for the walk-through!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (aquanutz)*

it really is extreamly easy. i think my dealer wanted around $600 to replace. :screw: 
i did this for around $200 (probably less).


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

hah... i recently got my oil pan damaged...
I just towed the car to my mechanic and got it replaced as i dont have the place to change it myself cost me 650 canadian dollars.








































Hole at the top left


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

thats a huge chunk out of your pan.. how'd you manage to do that?


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (porksoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porksoda* »_hah... i recently got my oil pan damaged...
I just towed the car to my mechanic and got it replaced as i dont have the place to change it myself cost me 650 canadian dollars.



Bah, do it in the parkinglot. If anyone asks, you are checking your oil.















I have done way worse to a steel pan. Makes me wonder about the alum ones now.


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

technically speaking its my own fault.. i mean i only read once a weak how someone has busted thier oil pan...
I saw that huge rock it had a pointy bit and i was unable to brake... going 60km/hr cars all around i kinda centred and went over it hoping id clear it as soon as i heard BAM i knew it was the oil pan... though i wonder if it has to do with the very heavy passenger i had also sitting in the passenger seat








all in all... moral is next time there is a rock im stopping in the middle of hte road.
for 650 i can have some idiot honk/get pissed.


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
Mk4 Oil pan doesn't use a gasket. It uses sealant

haha i talked to my friend about this post (im a mk3 guy) and he says mk4s dont have a gasket. i dont get it why would vw do that?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

probably because sealant seals better than a gasket


----------



## npv (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

You guys seriously spend 200 on new oil pans http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I lowered my car more than it is now. And i had a weld shop weld it up for 20 bucks







. 
They Patched the inside and outside for only 20 dollars, and I have a hole the size of a golf ball.
Please for future reference, any common sense welder can weld a crack or a 6 inch hole for any aluminum or steel oil pan, steel is easier and can be done at home with a simple ARC welder, Preferably Lincoln.


----------



## mezz4prez (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (npv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *npv* »_You guys seriously spend 200 on new oil pans http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I lowered my car more than it is now. And i had a weld shop weld it up for 20 bucks







. 
They Patched the inside and outside for only 20 dollars, and I have a hole the size of a golf ball.
Please for future reference, any common sense welder can weld a crack or a 6 inch hole for any aluminum or steel oil pan, steel is easier and can be done at home with a simple ARC welder, Preferably Lincoln. 








You're the type of guy who has 6" of bondo in is fenders and hood because you are too cheap to replace them... and the whole preferably a Lincoln ARC welder...now why is that? You must be a professional fabricator...
Spend the money and do it right - Replace your oil and filter and don't weld your pan. I picked up a new steel pan, OEM gasket, crush ring, and drain plug for $135 out the door. Thank you 
Here's the link: http://www.discountimportparts.com/




_Modified by mezz4prez at 7:04 AM 9-26-2007_


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (mezz4prez)*

Do Mk3 steel pans fit the Mk4? Seems to me the only significant change between those motor versions was up top.








Oh, and this should be added:
Loosen the serpentine belt by way of the belt tensioner to ease acces to one of the pan screws on the passenger side.
AND BE CAREFUL NOT TO GET OIL ALL OVER YOUR FLYWHEEL.
I noticed that in one of the OP's pictures.


_Modified by vr6pilot at 10:38 AM 10-7-2007_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Rubber Oil Pan Gasket 021 103 609 B


----------



## cgeromi (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

I just did my oil pan gasket a few weeks ago and it was a piece of cake. Get a nice long 1/4" extension and a 6mm hex bit and your good to go. I removed the bell housing dust shield and didn't have 1 problem removing any of the 26 bolts. The key is to clean the pan thoroughly! Then I put a VERY think layer of gasket maker on the outside of the seal and I haven't seen a drop of oil since then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If anyone is in the PA area near Allentown PM me, I know where you can pick up cheap a*s OEM oil pans! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (cgeromi)*

Jesus Nut....







ain't heard that in a long time!
vr6pilot = former huey mech


----------



## VeeDubbinMike (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
At one point I was doing them about once a week on my G60. But that is what happens when you are low. You gotta pay to play









damn.
and i thought i was doing bad.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubbinMike)*

Nice write up. I noticed you are in Cali and your bolts seem to be nice and fresh. For anyone who doesn't live in ideal weather conditions and for anyone who doesn't want to risk stripping a bolt on the way out (if they are rusty like mine were) I *highly* recommend that you upgrade to mk4 style bolts for the oil pan. They have a standard bolt head, not the hex style found on mk3s.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (seL)*

good tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## o0bur (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Pfffft, replacing the pan is the easy way out
































And before the pan was smashed..


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (o0bur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o0bur* »_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

thanks printed this out and doing this today


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

wait ..do you need a 10MM along with that 5MM Allen for the mk3 vr6?


----------



## specialforces27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Anyone know where to pick up an oil pan for cheap? I have a 2000 Jetta VR6 and I'm a poor college kid so I really don't have much money to spare.....
Would it be a bad idea to try and pick one up from a junkyard if it's in good condition?
Thanks!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (specialforces27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *specialforces27* »_Anyone know where to pick up an oil pan for cheap? 


how much are you looking to spend? i think they can still be had for around $100.


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

can the 26 hex bolts go on in any order or is there a specific tightening sequence to follow?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Swizz!!)*

i always just put one in on each corner to get everything lined up and the pan held in place and then go around until they are all in a tight. never followed a specific order and never have any problems with leaks


----------



## GTI570 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i need a mk4 12v vr oil pan.....where can i get a good deal??


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

When you put the sealant arent you supposed to go around the bolt holes.. ? Thats wut i was always told.. 
I guess it doesnt matter tho, since mk4's have the standard bolt head..


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

why did you have to change your oil pan?


----------



## dyeman01 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (kill-p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kill-p* »_why did you have to change your oil pan?

he said he cracked it at a gas station and was losing a quart of oil a week

DOES any company sell steel oil pans?? if not I guess its time to go to mason tech for a skid plate!!


----------



## csquared89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

i had a friend tell me about a low pro oil pan for the vr6 was wondering if anyone had found one and if so i was hoping to get a link thanks


----------



## venezuela1986 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (csquared89)*

i have heard that ou can put a r32 oil pan is this true on a 12v


----------



## xxxdcshoecoxx (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

so which oil pan is this? i must have a steal one its all smashed in and the bolt keeps hitting the ground


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

Do they make a more shallow oil pan for a 12v vr6? Not into ripping it off on a bump like most kids I know have done.


----------



## gypsydoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

Be careful when installing the bolts closest to the flywheel. There is an opening into the bottom of the bell housing where you can lose the bolt.







I was able to get mine back by poking around with a thin screwdriver blade. I don't recommend using a ball-end hex key to install these bolts. I think there are three of them.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (gypsydoctor)*

i have a big hole in my oil pan


----------



## arawak420 (Dec 7, 2004)

im about to pull mine again, just put a new gasket one still leaks like ****.. im going to pull it and add tons of gasket sealant to it.. it should leak after i go balistic with the gasket sealer..


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (arawak420)*

if i remember correctly ... Mk4 MR's dont call for a gasket, only sealant.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (xxxdcshoecoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxdcshoecoxx* »_so which oil pan is this? 

the pan i used was the OEM Mk4 oil pan.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

hit something in the middle of the road cracking my radiator and oil pan to where i needed to replace both. installed the new radiator yesterday and used this thread for the oil pan today thanks


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (R32dreamer17)*

Glad it helped!
Brad


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

any specific reason why you put the oil in right after you install the oil pan as opposed to putting it in when the 10-12 hour wait time is up?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (R32dreamer17)*

if i remember correctly, the oil in the pan at the time had only been in there for 1k miles or so. I emptied it into a clean drain pan and set aside. I didnt want oil sitting around my garage for 10-12 hours, so I just put it back in. Didnt seem to cause any issues.


----------



## BrendansDad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (bhb399mm)*

Wow, great post, great instructions and photos. really appreciate the detail, I'm sure you've helped hundreds of VR6 owners with this problem.
My son has a 2000 GTI VR6 and just poked a new drain hole in the pan... not that he NEEDED another drain hole, but that's a whole other discussion.








Question: do these instructions apply to his 2000 GTI VR6? I'm not sure if he has a 12V or not.
Thanks!
Brendan's Dad


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (BrendansDad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrendansDad* »_Wow, great post, great instructions and photos. really appreciate the detail, I'm sure you've helped hundreds of VR6 owners with this problem.
My son has a 2000 GTI VR6 and just poked a new drain hole in the pan... not that he NEEDED another drain hole, but that's a whole other discussion.








Question: do these instructions apply to his 2000 GTI VR6? I'm not sure if he has a 12V or not.
Thanks!
Brendan's Dad









Yep this DIY is the one you need, 2002.5+ cars got the 24V... either way an oilpan is an oilpan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broadstbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

bhb399mm, I really wanna think you for your efforts here....My son just ripped his oil pan open last week and your instructions were a huge help in me replacing it....Thanks a million dude


----------



## sethGLI (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (broadstbull)*

ok so...this is the most frustrating thing ive ever done. my pan will not come off. ive taken all the bolts out and beat it with a rubber hammer and it still wont come off. i just straight gave up for the night. what should i do now?


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (sethGLI)*

Reconfirm all the bolts are out and get back at it with the hammer


----------



## sethGLI (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (planrforrobert)*

got it! this was a HUGE help.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (sethGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethGLI* »_ok so...this is the most frustrating thing ive ever done. my pan will not come off. ive taken all the bolts out and beat it with a rubber hammer and it still wont come off. i just straight gave up for the night. what should i do now?


did the same thing, got all the bolts off, pan didnt BUDGE. i have another thread going in the 24v forum in regards to it. what did you end up having to do ?


----------



## daloztprophet (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (BHB)*

may have been a nice idea to place the model of the car....so noobs would know its for a mk4 ...nice write up


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (BHB)*

I have a 99 mk3 with the vr and also have a steel pan and it is god ugly need to replace it , anyway my question is can i put the alum. one on instead of the steel one... Got a skid plate also, well now i do...


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (old_skool_jetta)*

you wanna keep the steel pan. most people with the mkiv aluminum get the mk3 steel one since its more shollow and dents instead of shattering.


----------



## .:brokeswagn:. (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (ClockworkChad)*

just happened on this thread looking for a gasket... anyway I have a mk3 98VR6 my steal pan is leaking. I was wondering why the factory used white sealant on my pan instead of the gasket. I'm fairly certain this pan has never been taken off, I bought the car with 74k miles. Is it a pain to clean up all the old sealant off of the pan and the block, and what should I use to make this easier... thanks


----------



## .:brokeswagn:. (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (.:brokeswagn:.)*

OK, update, bought the gasket, took it all apart had to drill to of the allan bolts out<not fun, cleaned all the old sealant off the pan with wire wheel, used a gasket knife and brillow pad to clean off the bottom of the block, reinstalled w/gasket, all new bolts<not allan, torqued to proper lbs and the bich still leaks hahaha, we just had a really cold spell here, I will re-torque the bolts-maybe some shrinkage on the rubber gasket.
I'll keep u posted, any thoughts?


----------



## poisonouschimp (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (BHB)*

Hey I am about to do the oil pan replacement myself. I was wondering where you got the pan and sealant from. Do you have a website + part #? I really do not want to mess up and am at critical oil levels right now. If you can point me in the correct direction I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (poisonouschimp)*

try
http://www.ecstuning.com


----------



## whyhellovr (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (fibes)*

to all who are looking for sealant, almost every parts store carries a product called "the right stuff" yes im serious! and it really is what it claims awesome stuff i think its like 7 bucks for a can but you cant go wrong with this stuff, i was a t atco raceway when me and my uncles camaro sprung an oil leak where the intake mani meets the block, because of the race head it sits a lil higher then it should and the regular sealant we wer using didnt work so one of the pros there over heard us and came over and helped us with his and weve been using it ever since. stuffs awesome


----------



## 16vbluedrop (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (whyhellovr)*

and just my 2cents the mk4 alum pans do have the hex head bolts and on the alum use sealant and the steel use gasket


----------



## RedmonkeyGTIVR6 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 12V VR6 Oil Pan Installation DIY (BHB)*

Hi. I just started taking my oil pan off with your instructions and its been a real help. I stripped about 5 hex bolts and about half of them broke where it was sealed. What would you recommend to do to get those stripped bolts out and when I take the mallet to the oil pan do you think it'll bypass the ones that broke at the sealant?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Pics are broken. Just did mine.

One tip for the tranny side bolts, you might need a long 5mm, since a socketed 5mm won't fit into like 3 of the holes.

Don't forget to transfer the plastic inspection plug.

Other than that, 100000x easier than doing a B5 passat 1.8T oil pan


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

bump, get those pics back up:thumbup:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry guys. Pictures were hosted on the old Zeroforum servers. I'm in the process of updating the pictures as i type this. I will unlock this thread when the pics are back up this afternoon. 

Brad.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

I've gotten complaints about the pictures still not working. Bear with me.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

pics should finally be working.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

BHB said:


> pics should finally be working.



Still not seeing them.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay..... Ill look into it. 

_Posted from my BlackBerry using BerryBlab_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

syntrix said:


> Still not seeing them.


are you still not seeing them?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

BHB said:


> are you still not seeing them?



I am still not seeing them. Code looks fine, it's probably a login-permission/leeching thing from the forums when the images are attachments of the forum.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

they are set to public .... so you should be able to see them. When I log OUT, I can still see them. 

Are you logging in via vwvortex?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

BHB said:


> they are set to public .... so you should be able to see them. When I log OUT, I can still see them.
> 
> Are you logging in via vwvortex?


only vwvortex!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok folks ...... they SHOULD be working. Please continue to report any issues viewing photos.


----------



## SandManT1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Any idea how long before a vr6 engine is screwed running low, or without oil would be. Trying to get the $$$ for my buddies MK4 He hit his oil pan on a rock up in the mountains. Now his cars just sitting. Was thinking about tossing an oil pan on it and trying it out. Don't believe he drove too far with it.


----------



## STR8_Dubbin17 (Feb 21, 2009)

so how do u get out the stripped oil pan bolts? cause i have 2 that are stripped


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

*HELPP*

To all those who said getting the sealant to break off was easy... tell me how. I literally have been wedging **** in there to break the seal and nothing is working. I've beat the hell out of the damn pan to get it to move and nothing... there is now a new hole from where the hammer has been hitting. Someone help me please!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Are you positive that you got all the bolts?


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

yea, I got 26 of the small ones, and 4 of the larger ones. I have a 24v so if that makes any difference let me know... I've seen people saying to move the AC unit to help, but I have those bolts out. And also something about turning the crank?


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

Took it to a mechanic b/c I couldn't get the damn thing off... apparently in 24v models there is a bracket in the front hiding another bolt which kept it on. Just a FYI for those with 24v models.


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

lol. gotta keep a eye out for that kinda thing ^^ 

and i would not recommend using that sealant. only use VW sealant. and ALOT less of it. would be a shame if some of that excess found its way into the oil screen + that sealant will not hold up 10+ years like the VW stuff. 

good job other than that.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

for what its worth, i sold that car with almost 200k miles on it, 100k of them being with the new oil pan - no issues.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

STR8_Dubbin17 said:


> so how do u get out the stripped oil pan bolts? cause i have 2 that are stripped


I had one stripped, so I hammered a socket into it and removed it!


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanx for the DIY. Just dont use a broken drain pan:banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for this should be the same thing for mk3 right ?


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Vamped said:


> I had one stripped, so I hammered a socket into it and removed it!


11/32 12 points work great.


----------



## cmlrc (Jan 13, 2012)

First of all thanks for this post, My daughter just ran our (new to us) 2003 VR6 over a curb, you can guess what happened to the oil pan... So I've read thru this and only have one question, What are the torque Specs for the pan bolts. I'm going to get a Bently manual but haven't yet. thanks in advance.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

I hand tightened mine, hope that helps.


----------



## cmlrc (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I found another thread that said 15-20 ft lbs.


----------



## Mendoza93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Got a 2000 vr6 Jetta and I ****ed the oil pan last night. Some dildo at the stealer says its 300 for the pan alone and that its different from manuals. And something about checking for a ssensor? In my head tranny has nothing to do with the engine but I figured I would ask 
Is there any truth to what this guys saying or is a pan a pan? Will any mkiv vr6 pan do? Do I need to check for something? I need some help here 
Thanks.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Mendoza93 said:


> Got a 2000 vr6 Jetta and I ****ed the oil pan last night. Some dildo at the stealer says its 300 for the pan alone and that its different from manuals. And something about checking for a ssensor? In my head tranny has nothing to do with the engine but I figured I would ask
> Is there any truth to what this guys saying or is a pan a pan? Will any mkiv vr6 pan do? Do I need to check for something? I need some help here
> Thanks.


 
I'd like to meet this guy. Fulking awesome, 300 for a pan :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mendoza93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sad thing is, I almost bought it xD


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

For reference, the vehicle in the OP was a manual trans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mendoza93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I figured. You seem like a smart guy lol 
By any chance though. Do you know if there's any truth to it?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

I'm just going to reply here, it's perfectly within the rules. 

Prior posts might want to delete by the others though! 

Oil [email protected]


----------



## Mendoza93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it a viable option to just weld the crack?


----------



## EPICYUZER (Oct 23, 2013)

gypsydoctor said:


> Be careful when installing the bolts closest to the flywheel. There is an opening into the bottom of the bell housing where you can lose the bolt. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0"> I was able to get mine back by poking around with a thin screwdriver blade. I don't recommend using a ball-end hex key to install these bolts. I think there are three of them.


hey sorry to comment on such an old post but I ran into an issue where I actually broke the allan key head flush into the bolt and am having a real hard time drilling it out! is there a specific tool you used which made the process easier?


----------



## CubJ3 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Earl Pan*

Thanks for the write up. Pictures gone, but detailed enough and fairly straight forward enough to accomplish for a rank DIY'er. $69.00 for pan and $4.00 for sealant, $35 bucks for 6 Qts of Mobil One synthetic OM-40 and filter. Total, $127.00 and self gratification ( no, not that kind). Thanks again! Write ups like these give the likes of me the courage to fix my own car.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

CubJ3 said:


> Thanks for the write up. Pictures gone, but detailed enough and fairly straight forward enough to accomplish for a rank DIY'er. $69.00 for pan and $4.00 for sealant, $35 bucks for 6 Qts of Mobil One synthetic OM-40 and filter. Total, $127.00 and self gratification ( no, not that kind). Thanks again! Write ups like these give the likes of me the courage to fix my own car.


I will try to get the pics fixed shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

Pics yet?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

slvrarrow said:


> Pics yet?




AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAA, it's been nearly 10 years and they are still broken. :laugh::laugh:

Protip, read the first post in the topic :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## mkIVgladiator (Mar 6, 2013)

*VR6 OIL PAN LEAK (final solution)<that might sound wrong...=p*

99-03 mk4 V6 VR6 GLX GTI i think all have the timing chain driven motors... why do oil pans leak on these cars and there is no gasket available out there for these cars? beats me but heres what you do for less that $6.99(cord/rubber roll of gasket maker) $5.99(RTV black silicone max oil resistance) no silicone will withstand the timing chains rushing oil poor oil flow design in this particular model causing rtv to burst off surfaces it was supposed to stick to..... there is hope just follow the same with the oil filter cap bolt... make a circular gasket and clean everything w/ brakeclean... use rtv on both sides of cork material gaskets (BE careful not to crack the oil pan when hammering it ... i used wood to spread out surface area....) then use flat head screw driver to pry on the front of oil pan slowly .....


----------



## Kmo_18 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just got done doing this job with my 17 yr old son . I made him do half the work and pay for the hole job . It did take us 4 hrs but it was his first stump and pan !


----------



## rhouseman8 (May 6, 2016)

I'm just going to throw this out there in case anyone ever gets stuck. 

My 03 vr6 24v had 4 stripped hex on oil pan. 

Take a 3/8 6point socket and snug it up then hammer on and use a rachet to remove the come right off. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

rhouseman8 said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there in case anyone ever gets stuck.
> 
> My 03 vr6 24v had 4 stripped hex on oil pan.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, i just used this method to take out stripped bolt on a MK4 R32 to replace an oil pan and it worked great! unfortunately, 48 hours after the work is complete, the car leaks still, got to figure why :banghead:


----------

